# Bildschirm bunte flimmernde Pixel



## JodokusQuak (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Bildschirm hat bein Spielen plötzlich totale bunte, flimmernde Pixel Verstimmungen bekommen  und gehen auch nicht mehr weg. Je nachdem, was ich geöffnet habe, werden mir Bereiche normal angezeigt und manche dann noch verpixelt.
Schließe ich den Bildschirm vom PC ab flimmert dieser im reinen grün, wenn er angeschaltet ist. Auch beim Anschließen an den Laptop bleibt das Problem. Ich gehe also vom Bildschirm aus. Oder was meint ihr?

Siehe Bilder für die Fehler.


Beste Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Oktober 2018)

JodokusQuak schrieb:


> Siehe Bilder für die Fehler.


Auf den Bildern sehe ich keine Fehler.
Also ist der Monitor defekt.


----------



## JodokusQuak (18. Oktober 2018)

Hier ein Bild mit Kamera. 

Gerade waren alle Farbpixel kurz weg, aber nun wieder da. Spricht alles für ein defekt oder? Der Bildschirm ist 7 Jahre alt, lohnt sich da ne Reparatur?

Normalerweise ist der restliche Bildschirmhintergrund Wasser.


----------



## Cosmas (18. Oktober 2018)

sieht so aus, als ob der nichtmehr richtig angesteuert wird.

erstmal nach Möglichkeit den Anschluss wechseln, meinetwegen von DVI auf HDMI oder so, nur um zu sehen obs an kabel/anschluss liegt.
wenn möglich nen anderen schirm anschliessen, um nen Grafikkarten-defekt auszuschliessen.

wenn das nix ergibt oder ändert, dann is vermutlich die steuerung des schirms defekt oder das panel macht sich zum sterben bereit.
Reparaturen lohnen sich da meist nicht, bzw werden quasi so teuer wie ein neuer oder ein guter gebrauchter, besonders FHD Monitore sind ja jetzt nicht gerade Preisbrecher.

Nach 7 Jahren, sollte man schon mit sowas rechnen, auch die Teile sind nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut, manche sogar absichtlich, 
sei es durch Verwendung schlechter Teile die iwann garantiert abkacken oder die unsinnige Platzierung an besonders heissen Orten, was die Nutzungsdauer drastisch verkürzt etc pp.


----------



## JodokusQuak (19. Oktober 2018)

Okay, checke ich morgen alles aus. Könnt ihr mir einen Monitor für unter 200 € 27 Zoll empfehlen? Ggf. geht auch kleiner.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Oktober 2018)

JodokusQuak schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Monitor für unter 200 € 27 Zoll empfehlen?


Was machst Du hauptsächlich mit dem PC?


----------



## JodokusQuak (19. Oktober 2018)

Sowohl surfen als auch spielen. Aber mehr spielen, würde ich sagen - alles mögliche, neue und alte Games.

Hatte den hier entdeckt, aber da wurde mir gesagt, dass die Hz Zahl nicht so optimal ist.

HP 27q bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Cosmas (19. Oktober 2018)

Welche Hertz Zahl denn, das der für den Preis keine 144Hz, sondern nur 60Hz bei WQHD bietet?
Das sollte man für den Preis eben auch erwarten, 60Hz is halt immernoch der Standard und kommt bei günstigen Teilen eben auch bevorzugt zum Einsatz, da er eben günstig zu realisieren ist.

75Hz oder mehr kosten eben auch ein wenig mehr oder kommen nur in FHD.
Immerhin bietet er WQHD zu dem Preis, die meisten anderen in dem Bereich bieten 27" aber nur FHD und das sieht doch ein wenig gruselig aus.

Allerdings kostet WQHD auch Leistung und erfordert mehr VRAM, 
solltest du also keine 980Ti oder GTX 1070 oder ne Vega 56 oder besser verbaut haben oder eine solche Karte planen, sollteste vielleicht eher auf FHD zurückgreifen.


----------



## JodokusQuak (19. Oktober 2018)

Okay, das wusste ich nicht. Ich habe eine GTX 1060. Könnt ihr dann eine Alternative empfehlen?


----------



## Cosmas (19. Oktober 2018)

Naja die 1060, die ja auf GTX980 (non Ti) Niveau spielt, ginge auch, nur musst du da auf WQHD ordentlich runterregeln, was Details angeht und auf jedwedes AA verzichten.
Immerhin ist WQHD ja FHD + rund 80% oder rund 2MegaPixel zu 3.7MP, das muss die Karte erstmal ordentlich anschieben können.

Damit gingen dann noch spielbare Raten von (je nach Spiel) 30 bis über, bzw stabile, 60Fps.
Die 1060 (vorausgesetzt  es ist die 6GB Variante) hat zumindest genügend Speicher für die Auflösung, alles mit/unter 4GB ist jedoch zuwenig.

Es wäre also "machbar" und "ausreichend" und böte Auflösungs.- und Leistungs.-technischen Spielraum für Upgrades in Sachen GPU (*hust* 1080/2070+ *hust*).

Sonst wäre für höhere Details und stabilere 60FPS+ eher ein FHD-Modell anzuraten, allerdings würde ich dann nur 24" empfehlen, 
auf 27" ist die Pixeldichte einfach zu gering, da kannste die ja praktisch zählen, so springen die dich an.


----------



## JodokusQuak (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja, es ist eine 6 GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1060 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 .
Danke dir für die ganzen Infos. Da ich erstmal nicht vorhabe, aufzurüsten und ich es nun so verstehe, dass ich in Spielen dann eher die Details runter drehen muss, würde ich eher zum 24 Zoll Modell tendieren, wie du vorschlägst.

Kannst du da ein Modell empfehlen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2018)

Schau Dir diesen Monitor mal an und sich Dur Tests raus. Gibt es gerade bei Mediemarkt im Abverkauf. Ein VA Panel ist ein guter Kompromiss, 75Hz sind ganz hilfreich

AOC Q3279VWF ab €' '219,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cosmas (19. Oktober 2018)

@iU:

Du hast schon gelesen, das er nur ne 1060fährt, nicht vorhat in nächster Zeit aufzurüsten und damit mit FHD besser bedient ist? 
und da kommst ihm nun mitm 32" WQHD Teil mit 75Hz, das damit gerade noch ne Pixeldichte und Schärfe wien 24" FHD hat und dazu mit spiegelnder Beschichtung daherkommt?

6 setzen, Thema verfehlt. 



Preislich sehr gut, dazu mit VA Panel, heisst gute Farben, hoher Kontrast, grosser Blickwinkel, bei guten (wenn auch nicht überragenden) Reaktionszeiten, guter Ergonomie, mattem Display (nicht spiegelnd) und 75Hz:

23,6" (59,94cm) iiyama XB2474HS-B1 schwarz 1920x1080 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de

da kannste nichts mit falsch machen, erst recht nicht für den Preis.


----------



## JodokusQuak (19. Oktober 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schau Dir diesen Monitor mal an und sich Dur Tests raus. Gibt es gerade bei Mediemarkt im Abverkauf. Ein VA Panel ist ein guter Kompromiss, 75Hz sind ganz hilfreich
> 
> AOC Q3279VWF ab €'*'219,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Hui, ich glaube 32 Zoll ist mir etwas zu viel. Und wenn @Cosmas sagt, dass auf 27"  die Pixeldichte einfach zu gering ist in dem Preissegment, dann wird es doch bei einem 32" erst recht in dem Preissegment der Fall sein oder? Und sollte es nicht mindestens 2 m/s zum Gamen sein?


----------



## JodokusQuak (19. Oktober 2018)

Cosmas schrieb:


> @iU:
> 
> Du hast schon gelesen, das er nur ne 1060fährt, nicht vorhat in nächster Zeit aufzurüsten und damit mit FHD besser bedient ist?
> und da kommst ihm nun mitm 32" WQHD Teil mit 75Hz, das damit gerade noch ne Pixeldichte und Schärfe wien 24" FHD hat und dazu mit spiegelnder Beschichtung daherkommt?
> ...



Super Beratung, vielen lieben Dank dir! Bestelle ich gleich nach 00:00, wenn es versandkostenfrei ist.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2018)

Er meinte FHD auf 27", der AOC hat aber WQHD auf 32".
WQHD bei 32" hat etwa die gleiche Pixeldichte wie FHD bei 24".
Die Reaktionszeitangaben der Hersteller kannst du so ziemlich vergessen.


----------



## JodokusQuak (19. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Er meinte FHD auf 27", der AOC hat aber WQHD auf 32".
> WQHD bei 32" hat etwa die gleiche Pixeldichte wie FHD bei 24".
> Die Reaktionszeitangaben der Hersteller kannst du so ziemlich vergessen.



Bin etwas verwirrt. Dann wäre doch aber der WQHD mit 27 ", den ich am Anfang vorgeschlagen habe, demnach noch besser, weil dann WQHD auf 27 "


----------



## Cosmas (19. Oktober 2018)

Richtig JoM, meinte ich, allerdings wird bei 32" WQHD der Vorteil von WQHD, nämlich mehr Fläche und höhere Pixeldichte aka Schärfe, wieder zunichte gemacht, wenn man doch nur wieder die Bildquali von FHD hat. 
ist im Prinzip das Gleiche, wie FHD auf 27", nur ne Klasse höher und das es hier trotzdem WQHD Leistung kostet, was für seine GPU eben einfach zuviel ist...

Was die Reaktionszeiten angeht...4ms sind praktisch Standard für ein VA Panel, dafür bekommt man halt sehr gute Farben und die besten statischen Kontrast und Schwarzwerte und hier sogar noch immerhin 75Hz, statt der üblichen 60.
*Evtl* _kann_ es bei besonders schnellen Spielen, zu leichter Schlierenbildung kommen, aber das hängt auch vom Modell ab, aber 4ms sind immernoch im guten Spieltauglichen Bereich, hier ist quasi nur TN schneller (ohne Overdrive).




JodokusQuak schrieb:


> Bin etwas verwirrt. Dann wäre doch aber der  WQHD mit 27 ", den ich am Anfang vorgeschlagen habe, demnach noch  besser, weil dann WQHD auf 27 "



Theoretisch ja, praktisch fehlt dir immernoch die Leistung dafür, dieses Format auch mit guten Details und angenehmen FPS-Zahlen auszulasten.
Deshalb ist 24" FHD für dich immernoch am besten, den 27"FHD wird hässlich grob und pixelig und WQHD packt die 1060 nicht vernünftig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2018)

JodokusQuak schrieb:


> Hui, ich glaube 32 Zoll ist mir etwas zu viel.


Es war nur ein Vorschlag. Die Größe ist ziemlich egal, sie verändert nur den Abstand, mit dem man zum Monitor sitzen kann. Mir sind, mit vom Alter getrübten Augen, 27" etwas zu wenig. Deine GTX 1060 ist nicht die stärkste, aber dafür haben Spiele Regler. Du wolltest WQHD, darum empfehl ich Dir etwas mittelmäßiges zum kleinen Preis.

Wenn Du auf 24" und FullHD gehst, würde ich immer versuchen, 144Hz ins Budget zu bekommen. Und wie immer gilt: Testberichte lesen und eigene Bewertungskriterien finden. Wichtig sind eine 8Bit Farbdarstellung
Monitore mit Farbtiefe: 8bit (8bit ohne FRC), Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cosmas (20. Oktober 2018)

@iU:

Nur ignorierst du mit der Auflistung wieder einmal das Budget, das bei 200€ liegt und von allen Monitoren in der Liste weit, sehr weit übertroffen wird, mit den günstigsten Modellen, bei 250€.

Ausserdem nutzen ihm die 144Hz im Spielebetrieb nicht viel mit der 1060, ausser es kommen entsprechende Sync-Techniken mit, die er damit auch nutzen kann, 
denn die 1060 schafft auch in FHD, ohne drastisches Reglerschubsen, garantiert keine 144FPS, ausser in CounterStrike oder ähnlichen optimierten und anforderungschwachen Titeln.

Ja er wollte WQHD, bevor er realisieren musste, das sein GPU dafür deutlich zu schwach ist und halbwegs brauchbare FPS Raten massiv zu Lasten der Details gehen werden.
Deshalb und weil er demnächst nicht die GPU aufrüsten wird, habe ich ihm nahegelgt bei FHD zu bleiben und das eben mit nem VA Panel und 75Hz, für günstiges Geld und natürlich auch 8Bit.

Damit hat er ein Format, das er gut auslasten kann, ohne seine Karte gleich komplett zu überfordern und welches zudem auch ein ordentliches Farb und Kontraststarkes Bild liefert, 
bei gleichzeitig angenehmer Pixeldichte und Schärfe und das für einen günstigen Preis innerhalb seines Budgets. 


Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist oder wie weit du vom Monitor weg sitzt, aber man sollte da vielleicht nicht so sehr von sich auf andere schliessen, 
sondern sich mehr an dem orientieren was sie wollen, sich leisten und was sie auch befeuern können. 

Ich bin mit meinen 41 auch nicht mehr der jüngste, aber ich kann mit nem knappen Meter Abstand auf 27" und WQHD alles gut lesen und so.
Deswegen muss ich ihm aber noch lange keinen solchen Bildschirm anraten, der für ihn eher suboptimal wäre oder einfach annehmen dasser lieber gerne 2 Meter weit weg sitzt und dafür gerne nen 32"er hätte.
Daher ist die Grösse mitnichten "egal" sondern essentiell, besonders hinsichtlich Qualität, Auflösung und Leistungsanforderungen, der allgemeine Abstand ist dann der wichtigste sekundär-Faktor.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2018)

Auch für dich, man braucht keine 144fps um einen Vorteil von 144Hz zu haben.
Und einen Monitor hat man meist mehrere Jahre, warum also jetzt bei FHD und dann nur 75Hz bleiben?


----------



## Cosmas (20. Oktober 2018)

Welcher *grosse* Vorteil von 144Hz ist es denn, 
der,
ein deutliches Übersteigen des Budgets, 
ein deutliches Übersteigen der Leistungsfähigkeit seines Systems 
und 
der Ignoranz gegenüber seiner, auf absehbare Zeit, nicht vorhandenen Aufrüstpläne wert wäre?


24" FHD mit (immerhin) 75Hz und VA ist für den TE auf absehbare Zeit und mit dem Preis und Budget, 
genau wie der Leistung seines Systems, die beste Wahl in Sachen Bildqualität und Spielfreude, ohne grosse Detailverluste und co hinnehmen zu müssen.
Nicht zu vergessen, das er jetzt auch auf FHD fährt, wie man an den Screenshots erkennen kann, was damit also auch kein Downgrade wäre.

Er macht mit dem von mir empfohlenen Monitor keinen grossen Verlust, kann diesen zumindest gut auslasten ohne sein System/seine Karte völlig zu überfordern und kann ihn dann, 
wenn er iwann mal ordentlich aufrüstet, als 2t Monitor verwenden und/oder durch ein dann adäquates Modell mit WQHD und 144Hz austauschen.
(Und hat zudem dann, für den Fall der Fälle, noch einen Ersatz rumstehen, sollte der neue ne Macke haben oder so)

Warum sollte er also in etwas investieren, das ihm jetzt und vorläufig keinen nennenswerten Vorteil, aber dafür ne Menge Abstriche und zusätzliche Kosten über dem Budget einbringt?


Ich hab mir da schon was bei gedacht und versuche hier nicht einfach nur meine Wunschvorstellungen auf jemanden zu projezieren.
Sonst würde ich einfach hingehen und sagen: kiekste wat ick fürn jeilen Schirm hab und nu jeh hin und koof dir dat Teil aba flott!


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2018)

Also zuerst mal hat der von dir empfohlene Monitor kein 8bit Panel, sondern 6bit+FRC.
Da das für also ok, da gibt es auch einen mit 144Hz 6bit+FRC VA für knapp über 200€. 23,6" (59,94cm) AOC C24G1 schwarz/rot 1920x1080 1xDisplayPort / 2xHDMI 1.4 | Mindfactory.de
Dann hast du mit 144Hz gegenüber 75Hz kein deutliches Übersteigen des Systems, da beide die gleiche Auflösung haben und du die gleichen fps erreichst.
Der Vorteil von 144Hz ist, der flüssigere Bewegungsablauf und ein vermindertes tearing.
Wo hat der TE jetzt also jede Menge Abstriche, ausser den höheren Preis?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Oktober 2018)

144Hz lohnen sich zur tearingfreien Darstellung (zerrissene Bilder) auch aller ganzzahlingen Teiler. Mit 144Hz kann ein Monitor mit V-sync auch 72FPS, 48FPS und 36FPS sauber darstellen. Gerade die 48 FPS sind gold wert. 144Hz lohnen sich selbst auf dem Desktop in 2D und schafft die Hardware die Darstellung jenseits der 100 Hz, ist auch Tearing nicht mehr so störend, zumindest für mich

6bit, egal ob mit FRC oder nicht, sind für mich ein no go, wenn man die Uinterschiede zu 8bit in Ruhe bewertet, Thema Color banding. Aber die Prioritäten muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Cosmas (20. Oktober 2018)

Gut die Verbindung zwischen Hz-Zahl und V-Sync Teilern habe ich übersehen, das wäre noch ein Argument, 
(für mich als G-Sync Nutzer zwar weniger, aber ok  )

Sonst sind der weichere Desktop Maus und Fensterschubseffekt, jetzt zwar nett, aber kein Feature, ohne das man nicht leben könnte.
(sprach der 144Hz Monitor Nutzer)
Dazu profitieren auch Videos und so nicht im geringsten von 144Hz, von daher hält sich der Desktop-Effekt doch in Grenzen.

Vermindertes Tearing, bzw Tearingfreiheit tritt jedoch nur auf, wenn die Sync stimmt, sonst ändern 144Hz da auch nicht viel dran.


So ziemlich jeder aktuelle Monitor kommt mit 8bit daher und geht auf 6bit mit FRC, 
das gilt sogar für die meisten die hier auf PCGH im Einkaufsführer gelistet sind und is das mal nicht der Fall, nun das lässt man sich halt auch bezahlen.

Colorbanding nimmt jeder anders wahr und manch einen störts, andere weniger und wie stark es wo auftritt, hängt auch von Modell und Medium ab.
Und auch hier weiss ich, als Besitzer eines Monitors der dafür ja verschrien ist, wovon ich rede, denn es ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie man sagt.


Wenn wir also von VA mit 144Hz, vollen 8bit ohne Firlefanz und FHD und mit dezenter Budgetüberschreitung reden, kommt dann eigentlich nur der in Frage:

Samsung C24FG73 ab €' '249 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ob der TE jedoch bereit ist, diesen Preis zu zahlen und ob er ein curved Display mag, muss er jedoch selbst entscheiden.


Sonst bleibe ich dabei, das er mit dem günstigen Monitor, den ich empfohlen habe, nichts falsch machen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du doch einen 144Hz Monitor hast, dann stell ihn einmal auf 60Hz und einmal auf 144Hz.
Dann spiel mal ne Weile mit unterschiedlichen fps, so von 40 bis 200fps.
Dann wirst du merken, dass bei 144Hz das Tearing viel weniger störend als bei 60Hz ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Oktober 2018)

Cosmas schrieb:


> @iU:
> Ausserdem nutzen ihm die 144Hz im Spielebetrieb nicht viel mit der 1060, ausser es kommen entsprechende Sync-Techniken mit, die er damit auch nutzen kann,
> denn die 1060 schafft auch in FHD, ohne drastisches Reglerschubsen, garantiert keine 144FPS, ausser in CounterStrike oder ähnlichen optimierten und anforderungschwachen Titeln.
> .



Das stimmt einfach nicht. 144 Hz lohnen sich immer - egal wie viele FPS. Mehr Hz bedeutet, dass Bildrisse kürzer angezeigt werden. Soll es also vorrangig ein Gaming-Monitor sein, würde ich nicht unter 144 Hz empfehlen, die mit dem Samsung C24FG70 anfangen und die 250 Euro auch wert sind.


----------



## JodokusQuak (21. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge die Diskussion sehr interessiert mit. Ich nehme es nun so wahr, dass ich mit dem vorgeschlagenen Modell von Cosmas

23,6" (59,94cm) iiyama XB2474HS-B1 schwarz 1920x1080 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de

im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nichts falsch mache und es für geringes Budget zumindest kein Downgrade gegenüber meinem jetzigen Monitor ist (der übrigens ein S27A350H ist). 

Da nun mehrere Personen ein leistungsstärkeres Modell empfehlen, bin ich am Überlegen, meine 250-270 € auszugeben, um etwas "langfristigeres" zu haben. Was mich jedoch noch etwas verwirrt, ist die Diskussion mit der Auslastung meiner Grafikkarte. Wenn ich den o.g. XB2474HS-B1 hätte, könnte ich Spiel X nun z.B. auf voller Auslastung der Grafikeinstellungen spielen und wenn ich einen stärkeren Monitor hätte, der mehr Leistung erfordert, muss ich die Details, etc. evtl. runterregeln, aber das Bild wäre dennoch besser? Schuldigt die Nachfrage, ich will es nur verstehen - bei 6/8 bit FRC, VA, etc. komme ich nicht ganz mit.

Stärkere Modelle, für etwas mehr Geld - die sich laut euch alle mal lohnen - wären dann C24FG70/3?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2018)

Die Auflösung beim C24FG70/73 ist die gleiche wie beim Iiyama XB2474, du hast also genau die gleichen fps.
Der Samsung hat halt das bessere Panel und mehr Hertz.


----------



## JodokusQuak (21. Oktober 2018)

Okay, ich würde dann meine 200 € Grenze etwas überschreiten und auf den C24FG70/73 setzen. 

Der wird auch in der Kaufberatung von pcgameshardware auf "am meisten FULL HD fürs Geld" angepriesen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/

Mich wundert nur, dass dieses Modell nicht im allgemeinen Kaufberatungsthread zu Monitoren aufgelistet wird. Da werden andere Modelle vorgeschlagen:
[Sammelthread] Monitor FAQ + TFT Empfehlungsliste 23 - 27 Zoll

Ihr würdet aber auch in diesem Preissegment auf den C24FG70/73 setzen?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2018)

Weil der Startpost zum letzten Mal vor 4 Jahren geändert wurde?


----------



## JodokusQuak (21. Oktober 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil der Startpost zum letzten Mal vor 4 Jahren geändert wurde?



Ah, das erklärt es natürlich. Super ok - dann schlage ich beim C24FG70/73 zu mit euren Segen.


----------



## Cosmas (21. Oktober 2018)

Schlag zu. 

Is zwar teurer, aber auch teils deutlich besser, als mein P/L Modell, 
es ist praktisch alles drin, was man sich in dem Format nur wünschen kann.

der Unterschied beim 70/73 ist praktisch nur der Standfuss, der Monitor ist der gleiche.


----------



## JodokusQuak (2. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

der neue Monitor C24FG73 ist da und alles ist aufgebaut. Super Gerät, aber mich wundert, dass das Bild etwas unscharf ist. 
Manche Parts werden leicht pixelig angezeigt. Muss ich dazu noch was am PC umstellen?

Beispiel im Bild angehängt: das ist ein kleiner Ausschnitt meines Desktops. Ich update z.B. gerade Leage und dort sieht man allein schon am Status des Updates unschärfe.
Ah ich muss wahrscheinlich ein Bild machen statt Screenshot richtig? Ansonsten wird es euch "normal" angezeigt.


Beste Grüße


----------



## JodokusQuak (2. November 2018)

Hier 2 Bilder mit Kamera gemacht. Das Windows Icon ist pixelig und verschwimmt nach oben hin leicht, das betrifft so ziemlich alle Icons - leichte Unschärfe. In Game sieht man auch an der Schrift dieses pixelige.
Vollkommen normal oder stimmt da was nicht? Hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass es bei meinem alten Monitor so war.


----------



## Viking30k (2. November 2018)

Will jetzt nichts falsches sagen aber kann es sein das es von der fullhd Auflösung kommt? Also 1080p?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. November 2018)

Ist Full HD nativ eingestellt? Farbtiefe Full RGB 4:4:4? Evtl. bist du eine andere Pixeldichte gewohnt?


----------

